# Fragen zum Fischereischein



## Kxnst (22. April 2011)

Hallo,

wurde heute beim angeln kontrolliert. Eigentlich ist mein Schein 5 Jahre gültig und am 26.11. 05 ausgestellt, da sagt die gute Dame das der Schein ungültig ist, aber ich dachte das er bis 2011 gültig is  wie muss ich das verstehn?

Und jetzt ist es ja möglich den Schein auf lebenslang zu machen, wie viel kostet das ungefähr?

mfg


----------



## Patrick_87 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*

das angebrochene jahr zählt mit egal ob anfang oder ende jahr, aber wie bist du an die gewässerkarte gekommen?? eigtl müsste in deinem schein 2005-2010 stehen, oder?


----------



## Raubfischzahn (22. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*

Wenn dein Fischereischein von 11.2005, für 5Jahre gültig war, dann ist er rechnerisch Ende 2010 abgelaufen. 
Wenn aber das Ausstellungsjahr 05(gesamt) mit einbezogen wird, dann ist er bereits Ende 2009 abgelaufen.Somit hättest du deinen Schein Anfang 2010 verlängern müssen.

Ob du deinen Fischereischein auf Lebensdauer verlängern kannst, ist immer abhängig vom jeweiligen Bundesland. Wir hier in Sachsen Anhalt können unseren Schein auf max.5Jahre verlängern.


----------



## carphunter1678 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*

Wenn du denn Fischereischein am 26.11.05 ausgestellt wurde  ist er nicht mehr gültig weil, 5+5=10 das heißt wenn der an deinem angegebenen Datum ausgestellt wurde gilt er wenn ich mich nicht irre bis zum 31.12.2010.


----------



## Patrick_87 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Wenn du denn Fischereischein am 26.11.05 ausgestellt wurde  ist er nicht mehr gültig weil, 5+5=10 das heißt wenn der an deinem angegebenen Datum ausgestellt wurde gilt er wenn ich mich nicht irre bis zum 31.12.2010.


 
richtig


----------



## Raubfischzahn (22. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*

Verstehe jetzt nicht, warum du sagts das es richtig ist, obwohl du doch vorher gesagt hast, dass das Angefangene Jahr mitzählt. Somt müsste der Fischereischein bereits Ende 2009 abgelaufen sein. (2005,06,07,08,09)


----------



## Marc S. (22. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*

Weis jetzt nicht wie es in den anderen Bundesländer ist. Hier wo ich wohne wird das Jahr immer mitgezählt wo er ausgestellt wurde so dass er dann bis 31.12.2009 gültig gewesen wäre. Deshalb kann ich meinen Fischereischein  auch nicht schon immer Dezember für das nächste Jahr verlängern lassen, sondern muss bis Januar warten.



> Und jetzt ist es ja möglich den Schein auf lebenslang zu machen, wie viel kostet das ungefähr?


Dies dürfte auf das jeweilige Bundesland ankommen, soviel ich weis sind die Preise unterschiedlich. Ich habe bei uns nur die Möglichkeit 1 Jahr oder 5 Jahre eine lebenslange Ausstellung gibt es bei uns noch nicht.


----------



## Kxnst (22. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*

achso ok  das hat mir die Dame auch gesagt, sry, war doch ab 2006 aber dachte eben das es bis 2011 geht, werde ihn dann nach den Feiertagen gleich verlängern...

wie viel kostet er denn lebenslang?


mfg


----------



## Marc S. (22. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*



> wie viel kostet er denn lebenslang?



Dürfte man nach den Bundesland fragen, da es vom Bundesland abhängt.


----------



## Kxnst (22. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*

Thüringen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*

Schau mal hier:m


----------



## antonio (23. April 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*

wenn du aus thüringen komms gilt er bis 31.12.2009.
das ausstellungsjahr zählt komplett als ein jahr egal in welchem monat er ausgestellt wurde.

antonio


----------



## thomsen3 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*



Konst schrieb:


> achso ok  das hat mir die Dame auch gesagt, sry, war doch ab 2006 aber dachte eben das es bis 2011 geht, werde ihn dann nach den Feiertagen gleich verlängern...
> 
> wie viel kostet er denn lebenslang?
> 
> ...



kommt drauf wie alt du bist,,jeälter man ist desto weniger zahlt man da


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> kommt drauf wie alt du bist,,jeälter man ist desto weniger zahlt man da



nein in thüringen nicht 220,00 € kostet er hier.

antonio


----------



## thomsen3 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*



antonio schrieb:


> nein in thüringen nicht 220,00 € kostet er hier.
> 
> antonio



achso...sorry für die fehlinfo bin von bayern ausgegangen


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen zum Fischereischein*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> achso...sorry für die fehlinfo bin von bayern ausgegangen



tja jedes bl kann es eben anders machen,wer soll sich das alles merken.

antonio#h


----------



## joerkin (11. September 2011)

*Behörden-Wirrwarr mit meinem Fischereischein*

Moin Moin alle zusammen,

ich habe meinen Fischereischein 2002 in Meck-Pomm gemacht und habe dort auch gewohnt. Danach ist das Angeln bei mir eingeschlafen d.h. ich habe mir keine Fischereiabgabemarken mehr für die Jahre geholt usw. Jetzt wohne ich in Niedersachsen und war gestern Angeln. Ohne Probleme habe ich den Fischerei-Erlaubnisschein bekommen ( habe sogar in zwei Ausgabestellen nachfragt ob meine Papiere okay sind!!!)  und bin gestern an den See gefahren. Da wurde ich von einer netten Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert und der meinte mein Fischereischein sei ungültig,weil ich diese Fischereiabmarke die in Meck-Pomm pflicht sind von 2003-2011 nicht habe. Nachfragen bei den Behörden hat auch nichts gebracht. Deswegen frage ich Euch wie das rechtlich aussieht? Ist der nun gültig oder nicht?

gruß Joerkin


----------

